# Wow!  Restaurant in Italian Cave Lets You Dine with Breathtaking Views!



## SeaBreeze (Jan 11, 2016)

I'd love to eat at this place, more here. 


What’s more romantic than a candle lit dinner at the seaside? A candle-lit dinner in a grotto restaurant carved into the Italian seaside. Grotta Palazzese hotel restaurant is set in a vaulted limestone cave in the town of Polignano a Mare in Southern Italy. You’re not only dining in a cave – you can also soak in the sights of the Adriatic sea and the vertical cliffs typical to the seaside.The location had been inhabited since the Neolithic and was once a Greek colony. The restaurant itself might have been in used since 1700s when local nobility gathered there to do pretty much the same we’d like to do there today. They could afford it, too!


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 11, 2016)

Wow..talk about atmosphere!  :wow:


----------



## Greeneyes (Jan 15, 2016)

Absolutely breathtaking!


----------

